# Help! I need Direct3D acceleration but need help!



## Niiru (Jun 2, 2007)

Help please! I am trying to play Guild Wars which won't let me because it says i need an updated video driver. I have the latest version of DirectX, just updated today. But now i think i need 3D because thats what it says.

I have my DirectX Diagnostic Tool open and it will allow me to test DirectDraw, but DirectDraw acceleration is not avaible. Well, heres all my information.

Drivers:
Main driver- vga.dll
Version-5.01.2600.000(english)
WHQL Logo'd-Yes
Mini VDD- vga.sys
VDD- n/a
DDl- unknown

Device:
Name-
Manufacturer-n/a
Chip type-n/a
DAC type-n/a
approx total memory- n/a
Current Display mode- 640 x 480 (32 bit)(1Hz)
Monitor-

DirectX Features:
DirectDraw Acceleration- not availble
Direct3D Acceleration- not avaible
AGP Texture Acceleration - not avaible

Notes:
The system is using the generic video driver. Please install video driver provided by the hardware manufacturer.
To test DirectDraw functionality, click the "Test DirectDraw" button above.
Direct3D functionality not available. You should verify that the driver is a final version from the hardware manufacturer.

BUT MY HARDWARE MANUFACTURER SAYS N/A so im stumped

Operating System: Windows XP Home Edition (5.1, build 2600)
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+, MMX, 3DNow, ~2.0GHz

I have a Emachines: W3400

Please... i hand typed all that, so im really reaching out for help. 
Is there any video drivers for 3D acceleration i can download to play this game?


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Download driver for the ATI Radeon Xpress 200 Graphics from http://ati.amd.com/support/driver.html


----------



## noob01 (Sep 11, 2007)

there is no x200 series the lowest is x300


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

The Xpress 200 is an integrated solution, not a discreet card. The driver can be found on 
http://ati.amd.com using following selections:

Windows XP >
Professional/Home >
Integrated/Motherboard >
Radeon Xpress 200


----------

